# puls 80w green bottel



## Moerse Rooikat (19/10/18)

looking for a puls 80w geen squonk bottle or 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/18)

I only have one green one:
http://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80W-bottle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I only have one green one:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80W-bottle


will order when i get home from work. 
that recurve driptip make one in green pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> will order when i get home from work.
> that recurve driptip make one in green pls


Cool, I’ll see what I can do about the drip tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

